# PHILIPPINEN



## wobbler (27. Oktober 2002)

angeln auf den phils 

bin im dezember auf den philippinen und werde dort viel fischen gehen.ausrüstung für alles vorhanden........fast alles :q 

wer gibt gute tipps!!!

[WT]gruß vom bodensee[/WT]

wobbler


----------



## wodibo (28. Oktober 2002)

Hi wobbler,

willkommen im Board. Was willst Du denn angeln. Gehst Du auf Big Game oder Little Big Game? 
Das 2. habe ich auf Sri Lanka (Barracuda, Gelbflossenthun, Kingfisch, e.t.c.) gemacht und kann Dir da sicher einige Tips geben. Knüpfe Dir auf alle Fälle mind. 2 Meter lange Stahlvorfächer. Wenn ein Hai rangeht, zerreibt der Dir mit seiner Haut jedes andere Vorfach im Drill.
Die besten Ergebnisse gabs auf 24 cm swimming Rappala-Wobbler in der Farbe blau.


----------



## wobbler (28. Oktober 2002)

*little big game*

hoi 
wodibo 

habe 30-50lbs gerät mit top multis und möchte auf versch. makrelen snapper,dolphin und baracuda fischen.
werde auch im süßwasser probieren.......habe rausgekriegt, daß es seen mit gr. wildkarpfen und shwarzbarschen gibt.
und in den flüssen muß ja auch was schwimmen!!
ich glaube, daß ich mir die klamotten unten kaufe, um viel gerät mitzuschleppen...... :m 

wobbler werde ich sicher viele mitnehmen.
aber mit dem stahlvorfach ist n`guter tip. 
da werd ich mir noch n`paar viele meter besorgen.

zum fischen hab ich viel zeit .......knappe 2 monate.
.........ja, vielleicht gibts noch n paar beiträge.

besten dank.........andreas.....vom bodensee #:


----------



## wodibo (29. Oktober 2002)

Wenn Du in der Regenzeit unten bist, dann versuche Dein Glück beim Schleppen in Flußmündungen. Da steht sehr gerne der Barracuda bis zu 1000 Meter im Fluß. Die Nahrung schwimmt ihm da ins Maul. Er steht sehr gerne an Unterständen wie Brückenpfeilern - ist da aber sehr schwer wegzubekommen. Ich hatte mit 30 lbs-Gerät nen hammerharten Drill. Richte Dich da locker auf 1-2 Stunden ein. Die Schnur muß richtig fest auf der Rolle sein, sonst schneidet sie Dir bei den Drills in die Spule und der Fisch ist wech.
Versuche mit 1 oder 2 Einheimischen zu angeln. Gerade der Barracuda (Wolf der Südsee) hat ein brutales Gebiss und schnappt nach alles!!!
Frage auch die Einheimischen ob der Barracuda in Deiner Ecke essbar ist. Mitunter frisst er Fische die sich von giftigen Algen ernähren. In diesem Falle ist er ungeniessbar bis giftig!!!


----------



## mandaluyong (14. Juli 2010)

*Aw: Philippinen*

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Im Oktober werde ich nun doch zum Angeln auf die Philippinen fliegen. Wo kann man in dieser Zeit größere Fische aufspüren. (Marlin,(Malasugi) Pating, Thuna etc.

Gruß

Mandaluyong


----------



## andydererste (7. September 2013)

*Aw: Philippinen*

Hallo,

gibt es neue Erfahrungen auf den Philippinen? Werde den kompletten Dezember unten sein. Wäre froh über Infos!


----------



## Wollebre (7. September 2013)

*Aw: Philippinen*

könnte mir vorstellen das du im Big Game Board mehr Infos bekommen kannst. Brauchst dich auch nicht anmelden, geh auf die Suchfunktion und gebe nur Philippenen ein. Für detaillierte Fragen must dich halt anmelden.
www.big-game-board.info/index.php?form=Search&searchID=184604&highlight=philippinen


----------

